# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen bei SO Bremen und Umgebung

## Briebert87

Moin Zusammen,
Wo geht ihr am Dienstag bei SO aufs Wasser im Raum Bremen?

Gruss Flo

----------

